

Selective Permissions For Android - moxie
http://www.whispersys.com/permissions.html

======
redrocks55
This is incredibly useful! The existing paradigm, that users can make a
"decision" about whether or not to use an app based on the permissions it
requests, is just not true. We shouldn't have to make the decision not to use
Angry Birds or Pandora simply because they request location information, or
information about the "phone state" (er, unique ID).

This feature finally allows us to continue using the apps we want, without
having to give them access to all of our personal information in exchange.

